# silencer form 4 question



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm thinking of building a can and I am trying to figure out if the form 4 that gun shops use to get a tax stamp is the same one 
that I would use if I wanted to build my own. I mean I can get a kit for like 20 to 45 bucks depending on weather it's for a 5.56
or a 22lr. The tough part is biting the bullet for the $200 tax stamp. Any one ever build one using the kits?
From what I have read the kits are legal to own until you start drilling holes.
Anyone know if this is true?

This one is about $28 







This one is $10







are they any good?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I've toyed with the idea, I even bought the pistol, a Ruger SR22P. While I bought it at a Cabela's, it shouldn't be too hard to find a threaded barrel to fit it.

My needs/wants are two-fold. First, is my left eye and the surgery I had, I do not want to live through that again by taking some needless hard knocks. The second reason is that the wide open spaces are closing to the eastern parts of my county, and along with that comes closure of open land and gravel pits. I heard that Gander Mountain has opened it's indoor range again, so perhaps there's hope.

Since I've never used suppression devices, it might be a new wrinkle that get me back into simple target shooting.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Look up "Form 1". This the one you need for a DIY home built suppressor. Wait time is only a month or so which is why it's so popular instead of 9 months to a year. Form 4 is for a manufactured suppressor. Just google DIY form 1 suppressor there is a lot of info available.

You are correct DO NOT start building until you have permission, aka the stamp. What your buying isn't considered a suppressor til you start building it.

Where are you finding those kits so cheap. Have a link??

Also check out using a Napa 4003 fuel filter. Video below.

https://www.full30.com/watch/MDAzMDM5/fuel-filter-silencer-part-3---whats-inside


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Look up "Form 1". This the one you need for a DIY home built suppressor. Wait time is only a month or so which is why it's so popular instead of 9 months to a year. Form 4 is for a manufactured suppressor. Just google DIY form 1 suppressor there is a lot of info available.
> 
> You are correct DO NOT start building until you have permission, aka the stamp. What your buying isn't considered a suppressor til you start building it.
> 
> ...


----------



## rswink (Mar 23, 2019)

Are you sure on the 1 month?

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Are they cheap due to material used?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> Are they cheap due to material used?


Sure looks like it.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

rswink said:


> Are you sure on the 1 month?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


 Just happened to be doing research on this couple days ago. That's what I was reading. Look it up.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Just my opinion...... but it looks like the same cheap chinese junk you buy at Harbor Freight. There is a reason this stuff is selling so cheap. Buyer beware.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

While I love the idea of a low cost suppressor The one Budget has found is made from Aluminum. I'd be weary of using it.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Keep us updated.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Chiefster23 said:


> Just my opinion...... but it looks like the same cheap chinese junk you buy at Harbor Freight. There is a reason this stuff is selling so cheap. Buyer beware.





Elvis said:


> While I love the idea of a low cost suppressor The one Budget has found is made from Aluminum. I'd be weary of using it.


As a first time trial thing I would look up the PSI rating for the thickness of the aluminum (best I could tell it's about 1400PSI) and think about buying and inserting a burst disk plug rated to 1200 to 1400 PSI into it so that if something gives way it's the burst disk and not the aluminum.

Food for thought....


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

The specs look good on this and the cups are stainless steel

$9.99 free shipping1.063" OD, 7/8" ID, and Overall Length of L 5.95"
100% new tube made from 6061-T6 aluminum
1Pcs End Cap made from 7075 Aircraft Grade Aluminum with 1/2-28 threads
1Pcs End Cap made from 6061-T6 Aluminum Center Marked for Precision drilling of hole.
7Pcs filter element made from 304 stainless steel Center Marked for Precision drilling of hole
1Pcs Spacer made from 6061-T6 Aluminum


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

so many different styles
View attachment 99281


View attachment 99283


View attachment 99285


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Aluminum is easy to machine so inexpensive to use for a 50 PSI filter to keep machining costs down. There is a reason most if not all silencer makers use titanium for their silencer bodies.
At the same time I've seen many oil can silencers made from 24 gauge steel on U-Tube that work fine, Kinda wish I had gotten an adapter before the government stepped in.

But before being willing to shoulder a 308 with a 320 grain subsonic round to my shoulder I'd want to test fire the suppressor with 10 rounds through a .300 Win-Mag first in a test rig.
just my 2 cents... Triple charged proof testing is how they used to certify gun and cannon barrels.


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

Not saying I have done this, not saying I haven't, but if you're looking for quiet your AR or 22, I would either go to your local hardware/auto store and get an oil filter or a solvent trap, helluva lot easier. Although I did bite that bullet for suppressing my larger weaponry.


----------

